

Ruby Refinements landed in trunk - spastorino
http://blog.wyeworks.com/2012/8/3/ruby-refinements-landed-in-trunk

======
mef
A much needed change. With Requirements, libraries that you include in your
projects can sandbox their monkeypatches to only affect their classes.

Likewise, if the purpose of a library is to monkeypatch a standard class, you
can selectively include that monkeypatch only where needed in order to isolate
any potential side effects.

------
sdfjkl
Encouraging bad behaviour by making it safer to behave badly.

~~~
ericb
If it is safe, it is no longer bad behavior.

~~~
sigzero
No, that just means it's safe.

~~~
nilved
It was bad behaviour because it was unsafe. Now it is safe.

